
Year 2038 problem - BerislavLopac
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
commandlinefan
This is why I don't worry about retirement. This is going to hit the year
before I turn 65, and if history is any guide, they'll start looking for
people to fix this about 2-3 years before it's too late. I'm looking forward
to billing $1000/hr in my 60's.

~~~
mcv
Huh. I'll be 64 then. I started my professional life working on the Y2K
problem. Looks like I'll end it working on the Y2038 problem.

------
DoreenMichele
Y2K 2.0

I had no idea this was a thing.

------
niklabh
what was the solution to the Y2K problem.

~~~
GijsjanB
Consultants

------
prolikewh0a
John Titor will fix it for us.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Titor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Titor)

